# grouper are still biting off Keaton Bch



## grouper throat (Sep 7, 2010)

Saturday was nice offshore when the tide turned mid morning and we headed to some deeper, more productive numbers. At several holes you couldn't put down a live bait without it catching the attention of the numerous AJs but we managed to do well at all the other nearby holes for grouper. We finally put a true "trash can" red grouper on board too- 18.4 lbs.  We also caught 7 large "endangered" red snapper that were vented and released. We had alot of large grouper put a hurting on us, as we ran out of Flurocarbon leader material and paid for it over and over on the structure..

All caught on Penn reels too without a malfunction


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweet. Good news for us Big Bend fishermen. Now the million dollar question. How deep?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 7, 2010)

On PENN Reels? Wow, Imagine that, and they caught a nice mess of fish there throat! Glad to hear you fish PENN brotha... VERY nice mess of Grouper. What reels are you bottom fishing with?

Keith G, Whats up..... Good to see ya!


----------



## SouthGa. (Sep 7, 2010)

Great catch and report!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 8, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> On PENN Reels? Wow, Imagine that, and they caught a nice mess of fish there throat! Glad to hear you fish PENN brotha... VERY nice mess of Grouper. What reels are you bottom fishing with?
> 
> Keith G, Whats up..... Good to see ya!



RL, good to hear from you again my brotha, hope all is well. I also have a few of those pesky Penn's that will do nothing but catch fish.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 8, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Sweet. Good news for us Big Bend fishermen. Now the million dollar question. How deep?



I don't mind telling you- 3 (2 reds and 1 gag) in 42 ft, and the rest in 62-70ft of water. Most were caught on live shiners except at the holes with AJs and 2-3 gags there were caught on LYs.  

Our main rigs are 320 and 330 GTIs with a few 4/0 senators in the mix. If only our line and leaders were as tough as our reels maybe we could have limited out and put a few more "gaffer" grouper on the boat.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 8, 2010)

Good job, I fish Steinhatchee a lot and that is as nice a mess of fish I have seen in a while. Last time I was down we had to hit 83 foot to get a good bite.


----------



## Georgiagator (Sep 14, 2010)

nice catch!!!!!!!


----------



## ddb (Sep 20, 2010)

That's a haul!


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice Job Grouper . I,ll be headin your way shortly. 10 Days for Smokepole Season, On the Sandhill. Fishin,s bout over for Me for the Year. Gonna get Cold and the Bucks are fixin to Rut in your neck of the Woods. I,ll be Takin some home with Me.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 21, 2010)

Cold, it was 97 degrees here yesterday.....LOL....We may see our first frost sometime in November.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 22, 2010)

swamp hunter said:


> Nice Job Grouper . I,ll be headin your way shortly. 10 Days for Smokepole Season, On the Sandhill. Fishin,s bout over for Me for the Year. Gonna get Cold and the Bucks are fixin to Rut in your neck of the Woods. I,ll be Takin some home with Me.



My buddy hunts there and I was a member there 2 years ago. He got a nice 6pt there opening day of archery and has been passing up some smaller legal bucks while looking for a 90-100 inch 8pt he has on camera often. Once BP season starts, it sounds like WWIII has started in the County, it's the best hunting all year. 

Keep me posted on what you kill. I took the first week of BP season off and I plan on piling up some bucks too


----------

